# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ronnie Coleman - Pre Olympia Pics

## rruhl

*I took the pics and the following explanation from Musclemayhem's site:*

Ronnie 10 days out from 03 Mr. O!

"I took these pics from Mitsu's 2003 Battle for the Olympia. You can order the Video from www.mocvideo.com. As of right now they only have an unfinished version for 20 bucks. The full version will be finished late Dec. early January."

Big Wiggs

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

----------


## rruhl

More Pictures

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Awesome post Rruhl...goddamn he's huge.

Is it me or do they always look better BEFORE the show?

----------


## HybridWideAngle

Man, that first pic is reason enough why he is MR O

----------


## TheMudMan

> Awesome post Rruhl...goddamn he's huge.
> 
> Is it me or do they always look better BEFORE the show?


Great pics


RoNNy - I feel the same way........ they look great a few days out and a few days after the show also.

----------


## retired

DAMN! Those pics look morphed, even though they aren't!

The SC and MM shots are especially insane. How the hell did he get his legs so big???

I would have loved to see the Ronnie Coleman in those pictures pose-off against the 269lb Dorian from the pre-'93 Olympia pics in Flex magazine.

----------


## BrownBomber

Can we say.....photoshopped  :LOL:

----------


## Dude-Man

> Can we say.....photoshopped


i wish they were.. the idea of a human being that large frightens me.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

please explain WHY you think they are photoshoped.

----------


## saboudian

> please explain WHY you think they are photoshoped.


Well every now and then you come across one, but this one isn't photo shopped at all  :Smilie: 

http://www.musclemayhem.com/gallery/fun/aha

----------


## DELTA9MDA

i KNOW the photos are not 'shopped. i was asking why someone thought they were 'shopped. it is obvious when someone does manipulate pics. 
ronnie is just a "big nasty" mofo.

----------


## TooSmall

those pics are inhuman!
rear lat spread....... WOW

----------


## bigol'legs

> Well every now and then you come across one, but this one isn't photo shopped at all 
> 
> http://www.musclemayhem.com/gallery/fun/aha


sorry to say 12 of 24 wasnt photoed... thats that Synthol freak!

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Dam !! GREAT PICS

----------


## BrownBomber

> i KNOW the photos are not 'shopped. i was asking why someone thought they were 'shopped. it is obvious when someone does manipulate pics. 
> ronnie is just a "big nasty" mofo.


Do you not see the giant purple head laughing at the end of my post???
It was a joke!
I was being sarcastic!

C'mon now!
BB

----------


## pumpseeker

The new FLEX has him 1 month out from the 03 Olympia squatting 855 pounds deep! 9 plates each side!  :EEK!:

----------


## syd

that is simply amazing....

----------


## Roidfever

Now, I might be the only one in here, but freaks like Coleman pretty much disgust me. I don't like the idea of bodybuilders being freaks, cuz that's what he is right now. No I'm in favour of the more aestetic ones like Melvin Anthony: small joints and great symmetry. The way things go right now ****s up the sport. The judges should rate the bb'ers like they did about 15 years ago, the sport would benefit from that.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

sorry buddy, but it is a freak show, this aint the olympics. if they start penelizing guys for too much muscle, crowd attendeance will drop. everyone is used to seeing the monsters.

----------


## Roidfever

Maybe, maybe not... But the public opinion would probably change in favour of bb'ers.

----------


## BREASTMAN

He could have just competed like that right there and still killed Jay! I say he goes onstage next year at 295 lbs and then 300 lbs in 05!

----------


## monkeyjuice

i couldn't even imagine being that big! That is crazy!

----------


## Sorken

I just love Coleman !

----------


## Latimus

thought i would bump this to scare people

that back made me **** my pants

----------


## Fame

IF any of you are from NY, i train at Fitness Plus on Long Island...Ronnie will be there on March 31st for an appearance (autographs, pics, etc) and visitors are welcome.

----------


## decadbal

more proof that ronnies the man

----------


## barbarian

my ideal look is arnold in his prime, now THAT is a body.........and not a freak....

----------


## Random

barbarian, i dont even know why you posted, this is a Coleman thread, with Coleman fans....

----------


## UrbanLegend

I bet he uses Cell-Tech  :Wink:

----------


## Redz122

> I bet he uses Cell-Tech


haha...  :What?:

----------


## nickrizz

i was at the olympia i only wish i met him, he wasnt at the meet and greet when i was. he is so dam big its not even funny

----------


## Russ616

In person he is even bigger. I went to the olympia and he looked awesome....

----------


## HugeJay420

Dang he iz freakin huge it almost seems impossible someone could get so big i would love to be that monstrous

----------


## eacman65

ronnie is the man hes huge never seen anyhting like him

----------


## mistasmif

Coleman does disgust me. He must have a mental disorder to want to look like that. I can't imagine how much crap he shoots in his body. Watch him drop dead at 55.

----------


## bjayg

thats incredible!!!

----------


## Troyboy

He looks like a ****ing grizzly bear, **** that is huge, a MONSTER.

----------


## cjvan

LoL , Bodybuilders usually disgust 90% of the people out there, well the real bodybuilders. Man that's some awsome human being. The reason bodybuidling isn't a accepted sport is simple , it's too hard of work . Anyone can bounce a basketball , throw a baseball and catch a football and possibly catch a dream to play in the pros ,while it's not easy can sometimes be obtained with the help of some moderate practice and training( and drugs of course) but bodybuilding isn't a sport for dreamers , you know quickly if your genetics and structure will get you to the next level . Now you have the structure and the genetics but there is no hoping for a dream on natural ability , you now have to diet , crank and train like there's no tommorrow. These guys are freaks they are motivated to be super human , the average human beings can't deal with this superhuman motivation. So they have basically killed the sport , they walk in the gym and find out quickly they will never look half that good and to save there insecure ego they attack the bodybuilders who train hard. The other thing that never helped the sport was Joe Wieder of course because he had the money to pay Bodybuilders if they won contests but was better served with bodybuilding controlled by him.................When you attack a great Bodybuilder like Ronny Coleman , you justify every man who is fat or skinny or any woman who calls the average joe body builder a freak. I like being a 205 to 220 pound freak ( before my car accident back problem), i am nowhere near a freak in bodybuilding sense but many people think i am, just like you think ronny is. I don't know if I would want to look like ronny but i do know I never would have looked like ronny , not gh , not insulin , not tes and no steriod is going to give me that build.

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

i like ur post cjvan, well said
"These guys are freaks they are motivated to be super human , the average human beings can't deal with this superhuman motivation. So they have basically killed the sport , they walk in the gym and find out quickly they will never look half that good and to save there insecure ego they attack the bodybuilders who train hard"

F*** them haters

----------


## skinjob

how can you knock Coleman? thats like a college football player knocking arnold when he was in his prime. 

yes freaky yes. thats the whole point. we dont all want to be just like bobby in at mall with the slight creatine puffed bis and postbol moonface. some of us would love to get half as big as the Do-Ron. 

the fact that Ronnie is so massive and the fact that he has done whatever he has done to his bod to get there is no small feat. he is massively strong and massively large. real freak he is but i have nothing but respect for him. i for one could never take my body anywhere near as far as he has chemically. BUT NOT COS I DONT WANT TO!!!

----------


## bigordie

i understand what you are saying and i completely respect the hardwork and dedication of bodybuilders, but come on man "catch a football and possibly catch a dream to play in the pros ,while it's not easy can sometimes be obtained with the help of some moderate practice and training" every athlete deserves respect because every athlete works as hard as he can to get where he is...

----------


## bigordie

oh yeah and those pics are freakin amazing

----------


## Mike Nation

Hey this is mike nation, every once in a long while i type in to tell everyone how im doing with my bodybuilding. well right now im 15 years old i have a 33 and 3/4 to 34 inch waist now and a 46 to 47 inch chest last time i checked, alot of it is in my back.my biceps are just about 17 inches now. My thighs are about 26 inches now. alot of it is in my quads. they are strong but i need to work on my definition in my thighs. my neck is about 17 inches normally and 17 and 1/2 to 18 flexed. my my calfs still suck but im starting to crack down on them so they can get larger and more defined. im about 5 foot 10 and a 1/2 i weigh about 195 pounds i can only bench about 285 i like my curl i curled 133 three times in the gym the other day. i dont know how much i can deadlift i think its 400 to 450 pounds i hate my clean i can only do 225 because i have terrible form, my squat isnt that great i can only do about 350 to 375 down to a 90 degree angle. this is random but im proud because my vertical is 24 inches.for 195 pounds thats not bad. my squat is bad because i mostly workout my quads i mean i usually use 300 some pounds on the leg extensions for about 12 reps which is not half bad. but yea so thats how im doing last time i wrote in was 8 monthes ago i weighed 185 then and my biceps were about 16 and 1/4 my legs were 25 inches my waist was about the same and my chest was only 44 inches i am turning 16 in 2 monthes yehhhh happy birthday to me well thats how im doing see you guys in awhile i wont write for awhile probably. by

----------


## XxElitexX

**** ronnie is HUUUUGE.

----------


## angelxterminator

> Hey this is mike nation, every once in a long while i type in to tell everyone how im doing with my bodybuilding. well right now im 15 years old i have a 33 and 3/4 to 34 inch waist now and a 46 to 47 inch chest last time i checked, alot of it is in my back.my biceps are just about 17 inches now. My thighs are about 26 inches now. alot of it is in my quads. they are strong but i need to work on my definition in my thighs. my neck is about 17 inches normally and 17 and 1/2 to 18 flexed. my my calfs still suck but im starting to crack down on them so they can get larger and more defined. im about 5 foot 10 and a 1/2 i weigh about 195 pounds i can only bench about 285 i like my curl i curled 133 three times in the gym the other day. i dont know how much i can deadlift i think its 400 to 450 pounds i hate my clean i can only do 225 because i have terrible form, my squat isnt that great i can only do about 350 to 375 down to a 90 degree angle. this is random but im proud because my vertical is 24 inches.for 195 pounds thats not bad. my squat is bad because i mostly workout my quads i mean i usually use 300 some pounds on the leg extensions for about 12 reps which is not half bad. but yea so thats how im doing last time i wrote in was 8 monthes ago i weighed 185 then and my biceps were about 16 and 1/4 my legs were 25 inches my waist was about the same and my chest was only 44 inches i am turning 16 in 2 monthes yehhhh happy birthday to me well thats how im doing see you guys in awhile i wont write for awhile probably. by


wtf... where the fvck did this come from?
at least start your own thread  :LOL:  
 :Ban:

----------


## YoungGuns20

You can buy dextrose and mix it with KoolAid and its the same as CellTech, if you want to look Coleman do that.. I think he also eats Bologana Sandwhichs too

----------


## busman

i saw coleman in the british 2004 contest the man is huge

----------


## DEVLDOG

> LoL , Bodybuilders usually disgust 90% of the people out there, well the real bodybuilders. Man that's some awsome human being. The reason bodybuidling isn't a accepted sport is simple , it's too hard of work . Anyone can bounce a basketball , throw a baseball and catch a football and possibly catch a dream to play in the pros ,while it's not easy can sometimes be obtained with the help of some moderate practice and training( and drugs of course) but bodybuilding isn't a sport for dreamers , you know quickly if your genetics and structure will get you to the next level . Now you have the structure and the genetics but there is no hoping for a dream on natural ability , you now have to diet , crank and train like there's no tommorrow. These guys are freaks they are motivated to be super human , the average human beings can't deal with this superhuman motivation. So they have basically killed the sport , they walk in the gym and find out quickly they will never look half that good and to save there insecure ego they attack the bodybuilders who train hard. The other thing that never helped the sport was Joe Wieder of course because he had the money to pay Bodybuilders if they won contests but was better served with bodybuilding controlled by him.................When you attack a great Bodybuilder like Ronny Coleman , you justify every man who is fat or skinny or any woman who calls the average joe body builder a freak. I like being a 205 to 220 pound freak ( before my car accident back problem), i am nowhere near a freak in bodybuilding sense but many people think i am, just like you think ronny is. I don't know if I would want to look like ronny but i do know I never would have looked like ronny , not gh , not insulin , not tes and no steriod is going to give me that build.


true,alot of people hate on BB'RS because they do not have the dedication or motivation to even attempt to better them selves,but i have to disagree with you saying that anyone can bounce a basketball,throw a baseball and catch a football...theres only 1 Jordan,1 randy johnson and 1 T.O..not every one has that kind of talent bro.

----------


## angelxterminator

> true,alot of people hate on BB'RS because they do not have the dedication or motivation to even attempt to better them selves,but i have to disagree with you saying that anyone can bounce a basketball,throw a baseball and catch a football...theres only 1 Jordan,1 randy johnson and 1 T.O..not every one has that kind of talent bro.


agreed. There is the "ron coleman" in every sport. Each sport takes complete dedication to your goals. But i also agree that bodybuilding takes the most dedication, as there is no "practice", there are no "games", there is no "time off"...You are a bodybuilder...that is your life, and it always will be wherever you go... nothing takes the same amount of direct physical and mental pain day after day, at least nothing self inflicted!

----------


## cj1capp

> Well every now and then you come across one, but this one isn't photo shopped at all 
> 
> http://www.musclemayhem.com/gallery/fun/aha


very funny

----------


## phwSSJ

When I saw the first pic I thought I was looking at a fkn BEAR, I had to look twice to make sure it was human!!!!

----------


## Chookster

can you imagine being pulled over by him back when was a cop, holy sh*t!

----------


## BIGp4

Ronnie is the King

----------


## BIGp4

oh and if i were to be pulled over by him id **** myself

----------


## zuke

killer pics, i would hate to be his tailor

----------


## SensP

Ronnie is a straight up mack.

He makes the other guys look like children standing next to a man.

----------


## AVAGO

An absolute monster  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## AVAGO

> Can we say.....photoshopped



Can you say seven squillion i.u's of HGH  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## big daddy k de

Hes A Bad Bad Man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> Can we say.....photoshopped



yes i can say photo shopped but they are not. watch the video, you will see.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Ronnie Coleman looks great.  :Cheers:  He is the "new" Arnold.

----------


## deuce-is-loose

thats crazy

----------


## nickm748

freakish

----------

